

Show HN: Money - arrowgunz
https://github.com/mohnish/money

======
rizky05
My phone number is valid but your app says "phone number is invalid" whenever
I try to register.

~~~
arrowgunz
First of all, thanks for trying the app. Can you tell me the format you were
using to enter the number, please. Thanks. If it is a bug, I will fix it. :)

